# Fender Mytouch rom/app frustrations!



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

okay so I have decided that since this fender mytouch is worlds faster than my iPhone 3G, I am going to use the mytouch when i switch to T-Mobile instead of the iPhone. iPhone is on its way out anyway, i have a penny glued to the back of it and a case superglued on it so it will work. 

anyways, I need some help with flashing. I have tried to flash various roms, but they dont seem to take. (the current rom is 1.6). 

second, i cant seem to find the stock Fender edition rom. every link i have found for it over on XDA are bad links. 

3rd. I cannot locate the Fender apps, ringtones, wallpapers, splash screen, etc, ANYWHERE. 

what am i doing wrong? i KNOW i'm not this stupid... I'm just annoyed that I can't get this FENDER edition MyTouch 100% back to normal.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Honestly, you would get a lot more help over at the XDA forums than here.


----------

